# Broken Koralia



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

A clip snapped off my Koralia does anyone know how to fix this. As they don't sell replacement parts for these power heads.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Send them a email,

[email protected]

I need a new grill cover for one of mine and couldn't find a replacement so I emailed them and they're sending me a new one for free in the mail right now.... Been 2.5 weeks since they said they sent it though.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks alot, I will send them one.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

I e-mailed Koralia twice and I still haven't heard anything Hydor sucks, I wish I bought a maxi jet.


----------

